# Hello Harley, Harley Dee Trace



## skewbald86 (24 November 2012)

Hello,
Just wondering if anyone knows the whereabouts of an old horse of mine.

Liver chestnut, 16.3 gelding. 

Just had a quick google out of curiosity and found that he competed at cricklands in the summer with a rider called molly western.

Any info would be great.


----------



## skewbald86 (25 November 2012)

Bump


----------



## mollywestern (10 May 2013)

I've Personal messaged you


----------



## skewbald86 (18 May 2013)

Have emailed u! X


----------



## BeckyLeigh (29 April 2015)

Hi could you please pm me skewbald86, don't know how to do it haha&#55357;&#56904;x


----------

